
Turbulent Birth of the Personal Computer - fortran77
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03082-6
======
jonjacky
The personal computer here is the Olivetti Programma 101 from 1965. This
interesting machine has been discussed several times on HN:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=olivetti+programma](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=olivetti+programma)

